# Let`s go back to the Good Old Days.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

By now many here have notice that I`m a push over for history, practical and simple things; technology is great but push come to shove simplicity will win any day. Mankind has survived without the I-pad for millions of years so why not keep it so in all aspects of our lives, including in a shtf event dinner time.artydance:


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great lookin setup you got there ready. Makes me want to go camping. Breakfast over a wood fire always tastes better.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't want to go back that far. 1970 is far back enough. American workers were peaking in inflation adjusted after tax earnings.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

If you look at our bookshelves and kitchen you'd think is was the 1940s-1950s. I'm a sucker for history too.  But give me my laptop and call it good. If you deny me my macbook I'll beat you with it! 


You can keep the iphone, ipod, ipad etc. I just need a couple days and a couple hundred reams of paper plus ink and I could live without the computer too.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

zracer7 said:


> Great lookin setup you got there ready. Makes me want to go camping. Breakfast over a wood fire always tastes better.


Only the one on the bottom is mine.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

Went primitive camping back in the spring, was kinda cool. Just don't want to do it for a extended period, we could, just don't want to... All was well until the coyote started howling 30 yards from camp. The misses could hear everything moving outside the tent. What was that, did you hear that, (uh no). I almost did not sleep those nights, lucky I can sleep through an F-14 landing on an aircraft carrier...

Loved every minute of it... Can't wait to do it again


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Grimm said:


> If you look at our bookshelves and kitchen you'd think is was the 1940s-1950s. I'm a sucker for history too.  But give me my laptop and call it good. If you deny me my macbook I'll beat you with it!
> 
> You can keep the iphone, ipod, ipad etc. I just need a couple days and a couple hundred reams of paper plus ink and I could live without the computer too.


Looks the way my grandmas kitchen did when I was a kid.


----------



## Cheryl_Miller (Sep 29, 2013)

i agree with the original poster. i should've been born in 1890 instead of 1990


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I've always said that I would love it if things would go back to the way it was in the "cowboy days". But in reality, if the SHTF, I hope it really only pushes us back to about the 30's or 40's because a radio, my tractors, and some heat would really be nice to still have. 

BUT, I do love going out and living like a cowboy for a week or even just a weekend. But that would be a really tough everyday life IMO.

I really just want the banks and IRS to lose every bit of info about me. I would gladly give up my savings if it meant I could get rid of all loan payments and Fed taxes. Ahhh, to dream...It's like dreaming of winning the lottery.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The good ol days are here and now

I never left them behind in the first place... That is why they call me strange and odd

But I'm alright with that...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Andi said:


> The good ol days are here and now


Made me think of this song.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Anyone remember those good old days? When you didn't answer the Ma Bell phone, it's because you weren't home? Back when texting meant you were reading the text of a good book with pages in it? Back when Mom could knock the crap out of you from the driver's seat for acting a fool because no one wore a seat belt?
Back when you dreaded going home after school because certain death awaited you there after a paddling?
I'm feeling a little nostalgic.... Think I'll just open this pack of Lucky Strikes and this 1972 Playboy. (oh,sigh..)


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I'll give it some thought...


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm only 40, so I wasn't alive in the "good ole days" but I've heard lots of stories from my grandparents & great grandparents & it didn't sound so great. Emptying chamber pots, walking 5 miles to school uphill both ways with no shoes, beans for dinner every night, poverty, women dying in childbirth, high infant mortality, no heat/AC, working 12-16 hour days just to survive, & books were rare. Not exactly a utopia.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

Good post, OP


----------



## libprepper (Aug 8, 2013)

Everybody loves to romanticize about the good ole days. Right up til they want access to antibiotics, a cure for small pox, polio cure, women often dying in child birth and infant death , wide spread hunger, illiteracy, ignorance, racism, slavery, life expectancy of 40-50 yrs... its fun to look back fondly about a time that in fact wasn't that great for most people and didn't really exist the way many imagine it. 

Don't mean to be a buzz kill, but give me a modern society that I can occasionally go camping, hunting, fishing and horse back riding but return to the time when we've beaten back the those things that plagued humans for millions of years.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

ONEOLDCHIEF said:


> Went primitive camping back in the spring, was kinda cool. Just don't want to do it for a extended period, we could, just don't want to... All was well until the coyote started howling 30 yards from camp. The misses could hear everything moving outside the tent. What was that, did you hear that, (uh no). I almost did not sleep those nights, lucky I can sleep through an F-14 landing on an aircraft carrier...
> 
> Loved every minute of it... Can't wait to do it again


:2thumb:,ONEOLDCHIEF You are not alone on this one, one time my wife woke up everybody in the campground because a family of raccoons was having a good time with a box of crackers was left on the table ,after that she refused to go to the restroom alone and this on a state park with all the comforts of home .



UncleJoe said:


> Made me think of this song.


That`s beautiful UncleJoe,my favorite singer by the way.artydance:



RevWC said:


> I'll give it some thought...


Ours had pictures on the wall.........:laugh:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

tsrwivey said:


> I'm only 40, so I wasn't alive in the "good ole days" but I've heard lots of stories from my grandparents & great grandparents & it didn't sound so great. Emptying chamber pots, walking 5 miles to school uphill both ways with no shoes, beans for dinner every night, poverty, women dying in childbirth, high infant mortality, no heat/AC, working 12-16 hour days just to survive, & books were rare. Not exactly a utopia.


Utopia ... interesting but for some I can say, you are correct. Some folks would not care for it in any way, shape or form.

But it is a fact (IMO) most food cooked out of doors taste better. A large copper kettle with applesauce or even better apple butter.  Just to name a few.

Sitting by the cook stove on a late winter evening, you just can't beat it. After doing what chores that needed to be done. (And yes, with a pot of soup beans cooking.)


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

libprepper said:


> Everybody loves to romanticize about the good ole days. Right up til they want access to antibiotics, a cure for small pox, polio cure, women often dying in child birth and infant death , wide spread hunger, illiteracy, ignorance, racism, slavery, life expectancy of 40-50 yrs... its fun to look back fondly about a time that in fact wasn't that great for most people and didn't really exist the way many imagine it.
> 
> Don't mean to be a buzz kill, but give me a modern society that I can occasionally go camping, hunting, fishing and horse back riding but return to the time when we've beaten back the those things that plagued humans for millions of years.


I`m sorry but *"The moral of this posting is about simplifying our lives and press in our offspring that practicality does not mean relinquishing anything." *


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

readytogo said:


> I`m sorry but *"The moral of this posting is about simplifying our lives and press in our offspring that practicality does not mean relinquishing anything." *


Thank you.
:congrat:


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

readytogo said:


> I`m sorry but *"The moral of this posting is about simplifying our lives and press in our offspring that practicality does not mean relinquishing anything." *


True, but lets say that simplifying your life isn't a voluntary thing where you can pop back into society when you need to utilize its modern advantages.
THEN you'll see some of the problems he mentioned becoming BIG issues in peoples lives.....


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

tc556guy said:


> True, but lets say that simplifying your life isn't a voluntary thing where you can pop back into society when you need to utilize its modern advantages.
> THEN you'll see some of the problems he mentioned becoming BIG issues in peoples lives.....


Sounds like a great thread to start ...

Now... back to the OP

Thanks!


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

readytogo said:


> By now many here have notice that I`m a push over for history, practical and simple things; technology is great but push come to shove simplicity will win any day. Mankind has survived without the I-pad for millions of years so why not keep it so in all aspects of our lives, including in a shtf event dinner time.artydance:
> 
> What? How did we ever survive without this?! http://venturebeat.com/2013/05/18/t...erver-usb-ports-an-ipad-mini-and-aims-itself/


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> ...stories from my grandparents & great grandparents...walking 5 miles to school uphill both ways with no shoes....


Actual we had to walk 6 miles to school each way, uphill both ways with no shoes too. In the winter time we'd wrap barb wire around our feet to get traction...honest.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

readytogo said:


> :2thumb:,ONEOLDCHIEF You are not alone on this one, one time my wife woke up everybody in the campground because a family of raccoons was having a good time with a box of crackers was left on the table ,after that she refused to go to the restroom alone and this on a state park with all the comforts of home .
> 
> :rofl: I love this, I can picture my wife doing this as well... To funny, a classic...


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

readytogo said:


> :2thumb:,ONEOLDCHIEF You are not alone on this one, one time my wife woke up everybody in the campground because a family of raccoons was having a good time with a box of crackers was left on the table ,after that she refused to go to the restroom alone and this on a state park with all the comforts of home .


I have to admit that it takes me a long time to fall asleep the first two nights because of all the strange sounds, but at least I don't keep anyone else awake!

I'm dragging my son out to a primitive camp out in October - 1840s all the way...well, as far as anyone can see, of course :sssh:

I'm looking forward to it - I'm not sure he is! :teehee:


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Grimm, I like your kitchen, it's really cute. You like that you'd love my vintage 1960 bathroom, pink linoleum floor, pink sink and tub, foil finish countertop and turquoise tiled walls. The only thing not original is the toilet, it's a low flow (low flow with old pipes and a septic tank in the Pacific Northwest, yep it has clog issues about every other flush).

I love old-fashioned painted kitchens, well painted anything.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Readytogo, hah! I had this happen too. We went to the Oregon Coast, had our zip up food tent out, but it is no deterrent (I don't know what we were thinking, there are black bears in abundance down there), woke up to this snarling sound and realized a raccoon had grabbed the newly opened box of white cheddar crackers and was trying to drag it off before we came dashing out of the tents at it. I could hear it for hours smacking away at those crackers in the bushes behind the tent, I was so mad, yelled at that raccoon I hoped it got all backed up from eating the whole box.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

HoppeEL4 said:


> Grimm, I like your kitchen, it's really cute. You like that you'd love my vintage 1960 bathroom, pink linoleum floor, pink sink and tub, foil finish countertop and turquoise tiled walls. The only thing not original is the toilet, it's a low flow (low flow with old pipes and a septic tank in the Pacific Northwest, yep it has clog issues about every other flush).
> 
> I love old-fashioned painted kitchens, well painted anything.


Actually, that was the kitchen in a house we rented in 2008. The owner had to bring it up to code so I had everything done my way. We redid the bathroom and laundry room too...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

HoppeEL4 said:


> Grimm, I like your kitchen, it's really cute. You like that you'd love my vintage 1960 bathroom, pink linoleum floor, pink sink and tub, foil finish countertop and turquoise tiled walls. The only thing not original is the toilet, it's a low flow (low flow with old pipes and a septic tank in the Pacific Northwest, yep it has clog issues about every other flush).
> 
> I love old-fashioned painted kitchens, well painted anything.


Our current place was built 1973 so its not as cute...


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I have many cast iron utensils and do a lot of cooking and baking outside mostly to teach the younger family members(GKs)(GGKs) how to do everything.. that being said,
if any of us are around in probably 5 yrs, we'll be calling these the good old days.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

readytogo said:


> I`m sorry but *"The moral of this posting is about simplifying our lives and press in our offspring that practicality does not mean relinquishing anything." *


This is good but my wife and I are prepared to make the transition at any given time, if necessary. During the fire we had near us we didn't leave home for over two weeks, but I know people that wouldn't survive without going to the grocery store on an almost daily basis. The electronic and electrical age we live in has become an addiction, I frequently tell people that I-pads, Blackberrys, cell phones and computers are a modern forms of idolatry.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Our washer is a 1963 mustard yellow whirlpool, our sink and toilet are at least 60 years old. I have an antique addiction much to the chagrin of my husband. If its old, I want it.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

dixiemama said:


> I have an antique addiction much to the chagrin of my husband. If its old, I want it.


Glad to know I'm not alone ... lol


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

*Andi said:


> Glad to know I'm not alone ... lol


Me too.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Pst I could supply yous goils wit som antique construction equipment


----------



## doomsdaynews (Sep 25, 2013)

Not only has mankind survived without the ipad, we've also survived without all things plastic, electronic, and synthetic.

That cast iron setup you have looks great. Cast iron is one of the single best materials ever made, and its hardly ever used anymore. So many American made products from the olden days were forged in cast iron, and they were built to last.

Every home, cabin, camper should at the very least have a cast iron skillet. They are the most versatile and indestructible cooking vessels you can own and they make cooking feel rustic. Not to mention that anything cooked over wood/coals and in cast iron tastes great.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I LOVE cast iron! I received a non stick set for Christmas and promptly exchanged for a new skillet. You just don't get the same 'doneness' and taste from them. Not to mention the coating chips within days.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

There is nothing like waking up in the KOA campground, sitting at the picnic table drinking coffee and watching my wife go to take a shower in the bath house with all her girl stuff.

She made the whole trip worth while by marching right into the "Men's Shower" during the morning rush ! 

It doesn't get any better than that ! ! !


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

dixiemama said:


> I have an antique addiction much to the chagrin of my husband. If its old, I want it.


Me too. We even live in an old Victorian farmhouse built in 1908. I love nearly all antiques, just something about the better quality, how things were hand made & made to last a lifetime, not disposable, that appeals to me.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Canoe Trip*

View attachment 6659
Users\Clarence\Pictures\2013-09-20\DSCN0216.JPG
C:\Users\Clarence\Pictures\2013-09-20\DSCN0223.JPG

Two days and a night on the Green River

Well that didn't work.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*More picts*

View attachment 6659


Green River trip

C:\Users\Clarence\Pictures\2013-09-20\DSCN0223.JPG


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*More picts*

C:\Usershttp://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6661&stc=1&d=1380827451\Clarence\Pictures\2013-09-20\Dhttp://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/attachments/f2/6661d1380826818-let-s-ghttp://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/attachments/f2/6662d1380827115-let-s-go-back-good-old-days-dscn0216.jpgo-back-good-old-days-dscn0223.jpgSCN0223.JPG


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

HoppeEL4 said:


> Readytogo, hah! I had this happen too. We went to the Oregon Coast, had our zip up food tent out, but it is no deterrent (I don't know what we were thinking, there are black bears in abundance down there), woke up to this snarling sound and realized a raccoon had grabbed the newly opened box of white cheddar crackers and was trying to drag it off before we came dashing out of the tents at it. I could hear it for hours smacking away at those crackers in the bushes behind the tent, I was so mad, yelled at that raccoon I hoped it got all backed up from eating the whole box.


 We always tell the kids not to feed the wild animals is even posted in every park you go but kids are kids and what that heck I do it too, hate to see animals go hungry but raccoons are a smart bunch, in one of our last trips the neighbors on the site next to ours where a group of teenagers that I had to help several times and they left to get pizza???(peppers) the animals even turn the radio on:teehee: and were having a party with all the food left on the tables, several couples came by and took pictures ,that was one of the best times I had in the park it was like a comedy show, oh well live and learn.



lotsoflead said:


> I have many cast iron utensils and do a lot of cooking and baking outside mostly to teach the younger family members(GKs)(GGKs) how to do everything.. that being said,
> if any of us are around in probably 5 yrs, we'll be calling these the good old days.


I don`t want to agree with you on this one but I have too, but on a happier note we need to teach our younger ones a thing or two about our history and ways , our ancestors left us a load of information about our future and ways too a simpler less complicated life.



zracer7 said:


> Great lookin setup you got there ready. Makes me want to go camping. Breakfast over a wood fire always tastes better.


I have a old pot that I cook my coffee cowboy style at home and campgrounds, at the campgrounds I sometimes get my neighbors to come and enjoy of old style cook coffee over fry doughnuts, is great.

Like stated before many times ,I really like the family this forum has turn out to be. We all know the way our ancestors lived , out in the farm it was work from sun up to sun down ,I know because we had a working farm we toil the earth for the fruits it gave us, nobody starved or got sick ,this posting here is not about giving up electricity or running water or fancy stoves or microwaves or for that matter cell phones: cry: .This posting is about remembering our past ,remembering the way our grandparents did thing; especially for those that had that opportunity like me , is about teaching our siblings and grandkids what to do just in case, is about the history lessons they didn`t get at school is about having fun and passing it along to many out there who probably have never cook over an open fire , like I said before is not about neglecting anything in our life's , so lets keep the fire going.artydance:



BillM said:


> There is nothing like waking up in the KOA campground, sitting at the picnic table drinking coffee and watching my wife go to take a shower in the bath house with all her girl stuff.
> 
> She made the whole trip worth while by marching right into the "Men's Shower" during the morning rush !
> 
> It doesn't get any better than that ! ! !


Mr BillM, you are making home sick , KOA is like my second home, thanks.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I like simpler things, machines without computers for example, I don't really plan to return back to a time before that, although I have a lot of the skills and knowledge, I would rather watch my brother plow with his team of belgins, I will take my old John deere

I do really enjoy food cooked over an open fire unless somebody shows up with Alzheimer accelerator (tin foil) cooked food.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I grew up in the 40's and 50's, born in 1942. I can remember my foster dad who worked at the Bremerton Naval Shipyard could take me to the dentist or doctor and pay out of pocket. No "Affordable Health Care Plan", foster mother did not work out of the home, we always had good food to eat (beef that still tasted like it should because the cattle were still grass feed). New car every few years, though I dearly would love to have the 1938 Cadillac La Salle coupe he sold to a guy to make a tractor out of. That car had a perfect body and the only problem it had was that it needed a new rear axle, he sold it for $50, water under the bridge but it still bothers me as I knew then even as young as I was what a great car it was. Now, on the other hand, I was an 87 pound weakling often teased to tears, hated school but like girls however they all went for the sports jocks. Thing is I've probably outlived most of the people I went to school with and those who are still living probably don't have the health or strength I've been blessed with. Anyhow, I've lived some of the "Good Old Days" and with all their troubles it was in many ways simpler, often more rewarding for ones efforts and the dollar damn sure went a lot further.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BillM said:


> She made the whole trip worth while by marching right into the "Men's Shower" during the morning rush !


Funny! Most guys wouldn't mind too much...


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

The Good Ole Days is all perspective on age.... I've slept under the stars, on the ground with only a blanket, camped in the rain, rode MC 100 miles in snow just to get home, was bullied at school, smoked my first cig at 10, stole first beer at 11 and first joint chased by the cops a few times. To me today is what I try n make the most of, treat people how I would like to be treated, help someone along the way without expecting anything in return. Born in 67 like the cars and lifestyle of the 50's; 60n 70s music love the information available today, but it can be a pain with cell phone tied to you. Prefer a kick start motorcycle over a push button, points and condenser over electronic ignition, would rather meet you in person than tex e-mail or call u. Home cooked meal better than any restaurant or take out.... Ya if I could go back to a point in time it would be the 50's and the music wasn't half bad.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Viking, didn't know you grew up in Bremerton. Have you been there lately? It is a rough place now, seems all of Seattle's poor come over there because Seattle is too expensive and Tacoma's a wasteland. 

We lived there for two years while my husband tried to get into a shipyard job, but nothing happened. we couldn't move out of there fast enough. I liken Bremerton to Lewis County now. My best friend lives in Lewis County and she said it is a total welfare county, like Bremerton is.

Both of my parents grew up in tough family situations too, my mothers dad was in and out of prison often (theft to support his drug habit) so she was raised by her paternal grandma and aunt, and my dads family was torn apart from "social services", and they were put into an orphanage type setting, no nice foster home I am afraid (luckily their grandparents found out and came for them).

My dad was in the Navy in the mid fifties and when my parents first got married they lived in Silverdale, rented this little room in the back of a tavern. My dad said back then Silverdale was this tiny little town that was mainly in the woods. It has grown and is now the place for all the ship yard workers, who get paid decent, to live.

It is too bad Bremerton is so run down, I can bet it used to be a nice place to be. We lived up in that neighborhood called Navy Yard City, it was a bit grungy, but I could see it was once a nice place for ship yard workers families.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

When I attended Central Kitsap H.S. in Silverdale there was one blinking yellow light over the road where you turn to go to the high school. When Bangor Naval Depot became a Trident Submarine base somewhere around 1990 ish the town now has at least eight or so stop lights, a Nordstrum's store (Not a small town type store) and after seeing all the Condo's and homes in 1991 it literally made my heart hurt to see the changes. I've heard it said not to go back home, I can certainly relate to that and I'm sorry to ever seen those changes. Thankfully where we live now things are pretty much as they were when we arrived here in 1981, it's still a logging and sawmill town.


----------

